# Life sucks sometimes



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

See my add in the classifieds. I have to sell a dog.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i am sorry man that sucks


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey Joel, which one is going? That stinks man....sorry bout that.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

"If this world did'nt suck, we would all fall off ". That does suck haveing to give up a dog with hunting season soon someone will want to pick one up. good luck


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

caddis8 said:


> Hey Joel, which one is going? That stinks man....sorry bout that.


Whichever one sells first. I like them both too much do decide between the two. I'm letting fate decide.


----------

